# Strobes, flash units to choose from



## Pjay (Jan 24, 2014)

Hello,
So I've been surfing the internet for few days now and trying to find a good strobe for ~300$. Im from Europe so, for example, getting an alienbee is not an option for me. Are there any other good flash units to choose from for that price? Thanks for any kind of help


----------



## sjschall (Jan 26, 2014)

300 USD? The 430EX is a great starter flash.


----------

